# No ZFS pools located, can't boot



## BSDLover101 (Aug 5, 2011)

hi all  

I have 9-CURRENT with tons of stuff on ZFS (entire drive). 
 I was out of this computer for a while and today I couldn't boot and saw just this:


```
"gptzfsboot: error   1  lba 1"
"gptzfsboot: error   1  lba 64"
"No ZFS pools located, can't boot"
```

now I'm running UFS   MY GUID LABLE


```
[zip@piger /home/zip]$ gpart show 
=>       34  488397101  ada0  GPT  (232G)
         34        128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
        162   62914432     2  freebsd-ufs  (30G)
   62914594    8388608     3  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
   71303202   73400320     4  freebsd-ufs  (35G)
  144703522   83886080     5  freebsd-ufs  (40G)
  228589602   62914560     6  freebsd-ufs  (30G)
  291504162  195035136     7  freebsd-ufs  (93G)
  486539298    1857837        - free -  (907M)
```


Looks like something important has evaporated... 
 I read about v28 update and same problem but I don't remember I did such update.
 Anyway I tried what's recommended there but without success.

 What actually could happen? How to revive the installation?

 Would appreciate if any method exists for fixing this problem.


----------



## da1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Does the actual pool still exist ? Boot into the fixit option of the DVD and see what might be the cause of this.


----------



## Zhwazi (Aug 8, 2011)

If you are not booting from the zpool, why are you using gptzfsboot? Shouldn't you have gptboot?


----------

